# favorite caliber for revolvers



## hideit

which caliber is the most popular for revolvers


----------



## Charlie

.45 Colt. If you've got a Ruger or Thompson Contender, you can load them up to .44 mag. ballistics. Very versatile round that will run from 'bout 650 fps up to and over 1400 + fps. I now own two revolvers that caliber. I am currently looking for a Winchester Model 94 Trapper in .45 Colt (probably have a better chance winning the lottery!).


----------



## Guest

For me it is the 357 mag. For deer hunting I prefer the 44 mag but for self defense either in home or as a carry revolver I like the 357. I do hunt with the 357 on occasion and punch a lot of holes in paper with it.


----------



## Baldy

I have to say the .38/.357 is my favorite as I been shooting it for over 45yrs and most of my guns are revolvers. I roll my own ammo and I got some good loads for my guns.


----------



## hideit

CHARLIE:
i had a ruger 45 and handloaded the 45 colt to 44 mag specs per hornady's book
the results at the range was swollen brass!!!
I didn't shoot the rest of the handload cartridges and considered myself lucky to miss an accident


----------



## Charlie

hideit said:


> CHARLIE:
> i had a ruger 45 and handloaded the 45 colt to 44 mag specs per hornady's book
> the results at the range was swollen brass!!!
> I didn't shoot the rest of the handload cartridges and considered myself lucky to miss an accident


Wow! Be careful (and so will I). I've loaded some pretty stout ammo (200 grain, 1350 fps out of a 4 5/8" barrel .... supposedly) and it didn't show any signs like that. I'll keep an eye out for some signs but the Lee manual had a section specifically for the Rugers (older, heavier guns) and the TC's and that's what I used. Thanks for the notice though. :smt023


----------



## K Bob

45 Colt


----------



## cavemandog

*Add 40s&w*

Should Be On The List


----------



## Liko81

Of the ones you listed, .357 Mag. But .38 Special is by far the most popular revolver ammunition; it works as practice ammo for .357s as well as in guns designed for only .38Sp, and between those two you're looking at around 75% of the revolver market. Then there's .357 Mag, then .22LR, then .45LC and .44Mag, then everything else.


----------



## hideit

yea i know but i doubt if there are very many 38spls sold
why limit your ammo choices and resale value


----------



## cncguns

Have to say .357


----------



## Don357

Have to say .357mag. Gun are versatile and the .357mag is fine for hunting white tail deer. I have a Ruger Blackhawk with a 6 1/2 in barrel and just replaced the 4x32 NcStar scope with a BSA red dot. Perfect gun for a tree stand in thick woods.


----------



## Liko81

hideit said:


> yea i know but i doubt if there are very many 38spls sold
> why limit your ammo choices and resale value


Maybe, but S&W and Rossi make very good .38 snubbys designed for pocket carry, and .38 is totally decent as aa defense round. If you're only going to shoot .38, why spend extra for a less-easily-concealed revolver that can handle .357?


----------



## Capt. Mike

I love my S&W 44 6" for hunting, but CCW is a S&W 357 2". Though over penatration with the 357 for CCW is a concern of mine.


----------



## oldscot3

44 mag because it just so versatile. I handload but the choices available in factory ammo is good as well.


----------



## submoa

.410 shotshell with triple ought buckshot (Taurus Judge).

I see this as an ideal weapon to keep on the car seat to quickly resolve an attempted car-jacking. When a punk jerks the car door open, a face full of triple ought should rapidly dissuade the social misfit from wanting anything to do with your car, and should also render him unable to pass the eye exam for a driver’s license for the rest of his miserable life. If this seems cruel, so be it. If someone sneaks into a parking lot and hot-wires a car, that is one thing, but if he tries to forcibly take an occupied vehicle at a traffic light, he can learn to read Braille in prison as far as I’m concerned.


----------



## sheepdog

I would bet that there're more .38 Spl. revolvers sold than .357 to the public, and that much more .38 Spl ammo is sold....even when I carry a M65, I carry the FBI .38 +P load in it...I think the poll should have included it...though I agree it's better to have the option to shoot both .38 and .357 when ammo is in short supply...my favorite is .44 Special....


----------



## Charlie

submoa said:


> .410 shotshell with triple ought buckshot (Taurus Judge).
> 
> I see this as an ideal weapon to keep on the car seat to quickly resolve an attempted car-jacking. When a punk jerks the car door open, a face full of triple ought should rapidly dissuade the social misfit from wanting anything to do with your car, and should also render him unable to pass the eye exam for a driver's license for the rest of his miserable life. If this seems cruel, so be it. If someone sneaks into a parking lot and hot-wires a car, that is one thing, but if he tries to forcibly take an occupied vehicle at a traffic light, he can learn to read Braille in prison as far as I'm concerned.


I like the way you think!! ROTFLMAO!!!! :smt023


----------



## Ram Rod

From back in the day----.357 magnum, one Ruger GP100 then the Colt Trooper Mark IV. Enjoyed them both, don't have them any more, the only two revolvers I have ever owned. I'm totally auto pistol now. Do I miss those days? Just a little bit, and I'm a better person today because of those days.


----------



## Guest

hideit said:


> CHARLIE:
> i had a ruger 45 and handloaded the 45 colt to 44 mag specs per hornady's book
> the results at the range was swollen brass!!!
> I didn't shoot the rest of the handload cartridges and considered myself lucky to miss an accident


You have hit upon the problem with hot rodding the 45 Colt to 44 mag specs. The Ruger or Freedom Arms revolvers will take the pressure but the brass is the weak link.

John Taffin has several loads he uses and pushes some of the loads in the revolvers designed to take it. Check it out:

http://www.sixguns.com/tests/tt45lc.htm


----------



## jimg11

22 lr Revolvers are really fun to shoot. When I bought my K22 my buddy asked why I would buy something in 22? I took him out shooting and he was really impressed. I sure was impressed with the smile on his face as he shot it.


----------



## Ford Truck

hideit said:


> CHARLIE:
> i had a ruger 45 and handloaded the 45 colt to 44 mag specs per hornady's book
> the results at the range was swollen brass!!!
> I didn't shoot the rest of the handload cartridges and considered myself lucky to miss an accident


I've got an old Ruger Blackhawk .45 convertible. When I want .44 Magnum performance, I shoot a .44 Magnum.


----------



## Tigerseye

.45 Colt - Taurus Tracker, Ruger Vaquero, Ruger New Vaqueros, and ASM Colt clone.


----------



## niadhf

loose powder - .36
brass - .45 colt in ruger vaquero
after that it blurrs into want vs favorites


----------



## Fred40

Not speaking from experience but I'm considering picking up a .357 686 or GP100. Being able to shoot .38's, .38+P's and .357's......not a great CCW gun but at the range, in the woods and in the home I think it makes for a versatile gun.


----------



## Sig Al

I'm not a big revolver guy but I have to say .357 mag.


----------



## Ratel

44 Special is my favorite. I've had one since the 1960's and there is nothing I have asked it to do that it hasn't done quite well from plinking to hunting and self defense. Not the hottest ticket on the block, but still a good old performer.


----------



## txpete

45 colt:smt023.if there is nothing around here that can take a hit with a 250 gr bullet at 900 fps and walk away:smt082
pete


----------



## hawcer

Baldy said:


> I have to say the .38/.357 is my favorite as I been shooting it for over 45yrs and most of my guns are revolvers. I roll my own ammo and I got some good loads for my guns.


I have to agree with the .357 as being my favorite.

Baldy....I love the "roll my own ammo" phrase. :smt023


----------



## Bob Wright

It all depends. For most hunting situations, the .44 Magnum. Really big critters, I'd choose my heavier handloads in .45 Colt. Long range, its the .44 Magnum. Small, edible game, I'd go with the .22 L.R. or the old .22 WRF if it were still available.

For everyday social carry, I go with a S&W Model 19 in .357 Magnum, loaded with .38 Special +P 158 gr. SWC Hollow points.

Bob Wright


----------



## Dsig1

No question .357. Every one you buy is essentially two guns in one because it can fire the .38 round.


----------



## Desertrat

.45 Colt, .44 Special a close second.


----------



## Mosquito

.357 Magnum.


----------



## aafasano

.357/.38 two for the price of one. :smt1099


----------



## vernpriest

The .357 is the best SD round out there for handguns, however, in the tiny scandium J-frames they just hurt. The .38 may be a better choice for those.


----------



## Kyle1337

I have a .357 magnum, however I like how it handles the .38 special +P rounds, their my favorite revolver load, following closely behind is .22LR Hyper Velocity or mini mags.


----------



## DWFan

My personal favorite wouldn't make the list of the 50 most popular rounds. I am a fan of the .357 Maximum. Yeah, it's tempermental and finicky, gives the best performance when pushed to the limit and is sometimes rough on the equipment, but so's the redhead I've been married to for 28 years. God luv 'em.


----------



## arkansasbowman

*just like many*

I found the .357 to be perfect. never had any issue's


----------



## Crestliner

Just picked up a new Ruger SP101 in .357 Magnum. What a fun gun to shoot!


----------



## Desertrat

.45 Colt


----------



## aryfrosty

*My favored revolver round.*

I have long been a sucker for the .44 S&W Special round. I can fire them in my 629 as lower power, (lower kick), rounds and in my nice M-24-3 and 21-4 revolvers. I am not locked into the round as a be all-end all, but I like it.


----------



## WingedWarrior

I've got a 38 special I'm partial to - probably my favorite handgun. I've also got a l'il 22lr SNS revolver that I shoot more than any other - because I can afford to!


----------



## Deltaboy1984

357 and 22 LR :smt1099


----------



## Joeywhat

I love my S&W model 649 .357. Sure, it kicks like hell with the .357 mag loaded, but it's manageable. .38's are pretty mild, haven't shot any +P's yet...not sure if I will. Once I change out the grip (probably wood) I'm going to see how the recoil is with .357 and probably just use .38 for range use.

I don't think you can get a much more power from such a small gun...it's great for concealed carry.


----------



## USAFgsm

Bob Wright said:


> For everyday social carry, I go with a S&W Model 19 in .357 Magnum, loaded with .38 Special +P 158 gr. SWC Hollow points.
> 
> Bob Wright


Why keep .38 special in your .357 magnum for carrying? Less overpenetration?

Just curious 

I almost bought a model 19 a few weeks ago. It was gorgeous, I just couldn't get them to come down to a reasonable price. I bought a Ruger SP101 the other day though and I am quite happy with it thus far.


----------



## Roger Norris

I voted .44 Magnum because if I were limited to one handgun caliber, that would be it. However, On any given day, depending on weather, where I'm at, or what I'm wearing, I may have a revolver stoked with .44Mag, .357, .38 spcl, or .45 LC


----------



## Landor

.357 magnum, It answers all callings and can be managed by all.


----------



## dannyb

.357 magnum. I have a model 19 and model 620. These and a couple of 1911 types are my favorites. Good all around revolvers (not the 1911s of course). Fun to shoot and reliable in a bad situation.


----------



## Flyboy_451

hmmm...I had to select other. I'm glad that I am not limited to owning only one revolver. I currently own all of the calibers listed except the .460, .480 and the .500. The largest that I own is a Freedom Arms 454 Casull and I see little use for a handgun with more than it has to offer. I thoroughly enjoy shooting big bore revolvers, but not always high velocity, wrist breaking, elephant tumbling loads. Some of my favorites are moderate loads in .45 Colt (moderate meaning more than standard but less than .44 mag) and standard loads in .38spl. The 454 offers truly incredible power from a handgun, but the recoil becomes tiresome much more quickly than milder loads. 

If you are looking to buy a revolver, I have good news and bad news for ya...the good news is that there are lots of choices. The bad news is that there are LOTS of choices.


FLY!!!


----------



## Clyde

At this Point --- 357 Mag 686 - 2.5" :smt023

but I believe a 45 LC may be in my future ----might be fun

:smt033


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I have a 357 and 45 ACP wheel guns but I really miss mt 44 mag. That was just a blast to shoot. The 45 ACP has next to no kick and it's fun to shoot and so is the 357 but there's something special about a 44:smt023


----------



## Hairy Clipper

I marked the .22 lr...more bangs for the buck. However, the .41 has been my bigger bore favorite since the late '60's. The .357 is gain some support from here though.

Hairy


----------



## DJWright

They are all good. Just depends one what bullet you load in them. Will say however that with a good hunting bullet in the .357 such as a 180 gr. LBT, will do as well on big game as a standard Keith style bullet from a .44 mag. However it's hard to beat a heavily loaded .45 Colt with a heavy (340 gr.) LBT style, hard cast for hunting big game. Used this for years, but have since gone back to the .357 in a strong (Ruger)revolver. The smaller grip frame, and mild recoil; even when loaded heavy; is easier for me, to make accurate shots at longer ranges in my hands.


----------



## wjh2657

All but one of my carry J-Frames are .357s although I carry .38s in them for EDC (control issue). It is the _other_ J-frame though that is the reason you should have included .38 Special in your list. My S&W 642 is the probably most carried CCW weapon in the United States. Regardless, it is the top _selling _CCW gun out there. and it is .38 Special only. Contrary to what has been said, I don't believe that the .38 is a little used, obsolete cartridge. I would say that the sales of .38 Special +P is right up there with the big boys! I know I live in an area where HCPs are very common and pretty much everybody with a HCP CCWs (not really neccessary in TN.) I would venture from talks with gun dealers in area that 75% carry 642s (they move out of shop as soon as they come in. In fact, most are ordered and never see display case!) and most of those are carried in pocket holsters.
A whole lot of people ( including myself) carry standard pressure .38 Specials in their 642s. Our Walmarts (main source of ammo in area) sell more .38 Special than any other pistol ammo by far.


----------



## biotech

357 is favorite, I am planning on getting a 41 mag someday just because.


----------



## clanger

*....did he fire 6 shots, er only 5...*

See if you can guess my favorite caliber... :mrgreen:


----------



## oak1971

44 mag is mine. I have 2. One for each hand.


----------



## Blanco720

My dad has a ruger super blackhawk with a 7.75" bbl. That thing is a beast, so i put down .44mag


----------



## BigSkiff

My favorite revolver round would have to be the .357 mag. It is just to versatile a round to be upstaged by anything else. 44 mag would be a close second for me.


----------



## Chesty21

I love the .357 it works for just about anything


----------



## JackCrow

.357 definitely.

Picked up .44 mag last year and enjoy that. I love shooting .45LC and I've fired a mountain of .22LR out of revolvers too!.


----------



## Pistolero

.38 Spl is my favorite to shoot.


----------



## Razorback58

.357 for me. It has a good punch, but can fire the .38 for practice.


----------



## Gad

Other for .38. You can also fire them in the .357 so they pull double duty. Probably the most used caliber next to the .45.


----------



## TheReaper

.44 Mag , It will stop just about anything.


----------



## Braddubya

.357 seems to be the way to go. It the direction im going since it has plenty of power with .357 and economy with .38


----------



## Q!!

.44 Mag


----------



## eastlandb1

I love that .357. Robert


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

*Forum Newbie voted with his wallet today*

I have a very nice Italian .45 Long Colt. Fun gun. Use it a lot. Not real good as a carry gun.
Neither is my Beretta 92. Nice "average" duty gun, I've had it since 1992. 
Fun to blow through 16 rounds and do a reload and go again. Factory night sights.
A good nightstand gun. It would be easier to conceal a small anvil in your pants.

I finally did my CCW again 'cause AZ has gone to one-day training, renew every five years,
just paperwork & $'s. So, I wanted the very minimum size and weight that can "do the job".

Today, I picked up a S & W Centennial Airweight 642-2 NIB. It's next to me right now.
Good price. Why carry around the .357 capability/size when I will never go beyond .38 +P.
I'm not going hunting mule deer with this thing, after all. And, it is not my "range rat" gun.

It's a penetration issue with me. Why make a neat entry hole, and a pretty nice sized
exit hole as that hotshot .357 velocity goes "searching" for something or someone else ?

Per earlier comments, the various S & W .38 Special +P's fly out of the stores around here.
Sorta because a lot of salesmen around here point out the obvious stuff above for
"no-nothing" non-gunners trying to get something for the bedroom nightstand.

They didn't have to sell me. I believe it. I'm not proud. They work. Just enough.


----------



## wjh2657

.38 Special for me. It is accurate, has sufficient penetration, and comes in handguns I can actually carry everyday. No. it won't stop a charging bull elephant or an M-60 tank in one shot. But then again, I've grown old enough to know that I shouldn't irritate bull elephants and tanks!


----------



## nailer

If you need it for something really big, 44 mag is your choice. For everything and anything else, 357 mag will do.


----------



## yeti

*44 Magnum for me*

44 mag! You can load it up or down. Cowboy loads to hunting loads the 44 mag can do it all.


----------



## mccoy

I started with a 38 special (shot with a .357 revo) and I'm still thinking it'smaybe the best starting caliber.

I was advised by posters in this forum and the advise was darn good.

After about 15000 rounds fired under my belt I'm still using 38 sp's.

Accurate, not too noisy, little or no lead fouling, smaller gun wear, easy to load with moonclips, little felt recoil with an 'N' frame, cheap to reload....

I just ordered 10 000 more lead bullets.

After that I might think about caliber change, something like 45 ACP perhaps...


----------



## mikecu

Fred40 said:


> Not speaking from experience but I'm considering picking up a .357 686 or GP100. Being able to shoot .38's, .38+P's and .357's......not a great CCW gun but at the range, in the woods and in the home I think it makes for a versatile gun.


I have the 686 with a 4" barrel. It is nice to be able to use .38 or .357.


----------



## AirForceShooter

.38 Special.
I know all you say "well you can shoot .38 in a .357."

I don't want a .357. 
I like 38's usually a J Frame.

AFS


----------



## rx7dryver

I voted .357 but it was a close call with a .22.


----------



## davlin

*38*

I have a s&w model 28, the old Highway Patrol model and a stub nose model K. I shoot 38, 39 + P, and 357. I enjoy both of these guns, but I cary a Sig 2022, 9MM. For fun I shoot a Kimber Grand Raptor 45. I just enjoy shooting!!


----------



## Barryd

.357
:smt023

Barry


----------



## 9mmFan

I voted for other. I have a 9mm revolver that I carry about the same amount of time as my 357 mag next.


----------



## gunnersmith

*favorite caliber for revolver*

41 mag for me. Can do everything a 44 mag can do with less recoil and more penetration.


----------



## huskertman

.45 Colt. A handloaders dream as long as you are shooting a Ruger or Freedom Arms.


----------



## dondavis3

It's the .357 for me in revolvers - .45 in auto's.

:smt1099


----------



## Waldo Pepper

10 mm for sure. Flatter shooting then the 357, bigger bullet and more usable bullet wts and types and with the power of factory 41 Magnum. Number two is 44 Remington Magnum for Revolver, 10 mm for automatic followed by 45ACP second choice.


----------



## Azazel

A friend of mine has a .357 whuich i've seen a couple of times,it looks just right.
Not overkill,not too small.


----------



## Semi-jacketed

*.44 Magnum*

With a .44 magnum I load .44 russians, or .44 specials, or .44 magnums from mild to wild. I can kill anything that needs to be killed or defend myself appropriately with something that will come out of that revolver. That can't be said for handguns that are larger (.44 russians are very weak loads and appropriate for small game while other big bore revolvers simply don't have weaker ammo available), or smaller (.357 magnum limits are black bear and most hunt those with .41 or .44 mag or larger). I had two 357 mag revolvers for a long time (a 686 S&W and a model 15 Dan Wesson), and I gave them to lifelong friends who would enjoy them more than me when I realized a never took them out anymore as I had no reason.

And a .41 mag cannot do what a .44 mag can do. It doesn't have near the top end potential despite what those who cling to that cartridge may think. I think .41 mag is a great round, but it's upper limits stop far short of a .44 mag. (Why do you think the recoil is less?) The only thing that is as close to being as versatile as a .44 mag revolver is the 45 LC, but you have to hand load to match the versatility and ammo is difficult to find sometimes if you don't reload for regular shooting; therefore, the nod goes to the .44 mag.

That being said, I've shot, and it's probable that everyone who shoots or has shot quite a bit, more .22 than anything else. And a carry a Colt Commander for general defense every day unless going to the woods, but that's not a revolver.


----------



## tateb24

You can't go wrong with a .357, .44 MAG is too much and 454, well hope you have an arm when you get done.


----------



## James NM

I've got revolvers in about a dozen different chamberings, and they're all my favorite. Just depends what the given task or objective is. Variety _is_ the spice of life.

However, I have recently developed a deep appreciation of my S&W 610 chambered in 10mm. The 10mm full house loads are roughly equivalent to the 41 mag, and the 40 S&W make a very pleasant "light" load. I bought 100 moon clips for it at 75 cents each so reloading at the range is a snap. I load the moon clips at home while watching TV, and take the loaded moon clips to the range. The large N frame is very accurate and dose a good job of absorbing recoil.

And even better, I have never had a problem finding ammo for it. Even during the height of the ammo shortage, I could find 40 and 10 ammo. Just about everyone had 40 in stock, and 10 was always available via mail order. 38 and 357 were virtually non existent during the crunch, and are still hard to find. And 40 is also cheaper than 38 or 357. So yea, I like 10mm.


----------



## wjh2657

The problem with the J-Frame .357 Magnums are that they are all heavy, too heavy for effective pocket carry in slacks. Although some "super Metal" .357 Magnums are made, they are a bear to shoot and have problems with bullets jumping their seating. I own a 60 and a 640, but they are for winter belt carry. The 642 and 637 are my "summer" guns. I have also found that the Airweights work better for me with standard pressure .38 Spcl.


----------



## GatorDude

I like .38 S&W. It's weak and underpowered, but fun to shoot in my old Enfield revolver!


----------



## deputy125

38 spl in just about any revolver.
very nice cartridge with great case life.....


----------



## hpi09

I'm going with the good old .357 I have 2 of them and never had a problem hell my shub nose u wouldn't even haved to hit anybody the muzzel flash and noise will make them s&%t themselves and take off running. Also u can shot .38 in them.:smt033


----------



## wjh2657

.357 in my 686 but .38 Special in_ all _of my snubbies. When ammo is available (which isn't right now!) .38 Special can be found in many different loadings, from hot to tame.


----------



## algore is a fatwoman

My favorite revolver is has to be my new 432pd smith&wesson. I zig when others zag. So it's 6 shots of .32 magnum for me.


----------



## Ogre

*Revolver ammo*

38 Special/357 Mag... I've been packing that way for years.


----------



## Jaws1

My favorite revolver is a S&W model 610 4". It is a 10mm cut out for moon clips. It will of course shoot the 40 S&W cartridge also. I have shot three of these revolvers and they all shoot great right out of the box. Nice and flat and puts em in the ring nicely.

Jeff


----------



## Cybrludite

At the moment, .44 Special. Subject to change as new wheelguns get added to my collection... :mrgreen: Lets more air in and more blood out than a .38 Special, and doesn't try and remove my wrist when fired out of a snubbie the way a .357 Magnum does.


----------



## SGTRick1775

.38special Got the wife one and she loves it. She couldn't handle more than 5 rounds of .357 at the range.


----------



## cougartex

S&W .357 mag


----------



## parisite

44 Magnum.

By far, the most versatile caliber for a reloader.


----------



## parisite

Kind of disappointed the 38 Special was not listed.

Love an afternoon with a model 14 and a bunch of cast lead reloads.


----------



## ShinerJohn

38 special is my favorite revolver cartridge, so I voted Other. The 357 magnum is my runner up. I actually have more 357 mag revolvers than 38 spl revolvers. But I'm a little strange, I suppose, because I shoot only 357 mag rounds in my 357 mag revolvers. I can do that somewhat inexpensively since I load my own ammo.


----------



## daddyhog

No contest. The 38 Special is far far away the most popular revolver caliber ever. Ask any shop owner that sells ammunition or reloading equipment for confirmation. If I were buying a revolver today it would be a 357 but 90% of the ammo fired in it would be 38 Special. I shoot a lot of 22 LR, 9 Parabellum, 45 ACP, and 38 Super but mostly in semi autos. My concealed carry gun is a S&W model 60 in 357 Magnum and take it the range regularly but more often than not shoot 38 Specials in it. I own and know many others who have progressive reloading machines setup for 38 Special. No one that I know has a progressive loader set up for the 357. Go to any IDPA or NRA Action Pistol match and competitors shooting revolvers are almost always shooting 38 Specials. Go to the NRA National Pistol Championships and see the revolvers in the Distinguished Pistol and Harry Reeves matches, again the 38 Special is dominate. Go to your local range and see what most shooters are shooting. Again, the 38 Special is dominate. I teach concealed handgun classes and some students qualify with revolvers, virtually always shooting 38 Special ammunition. When I go hunting I carry a S&W 29 and I shoot 100 rounds a year through it but I may shoot 5,000 rounds of 38 Special a year. The 38 Special is the most popular revolver cartridge ever designed.


----------



## SuperRuger

Charlie said:


> .45 Colt. If you've got a Ruger or Thompson Contender, you can load them up to .44 mag. ballistics. Very versatile round that will run from 'bout 650 fps up to and over 1400 + fps. I now own two revolvers that caliber. I am currently looking for a Winchester Model 94 Trapper in .45 Colt (probably have a better chance winning the lottery!).


I would have to agree except to say my personal choice is the Ruger SRH in 454 Casull 7.5". When i want to just target shoot i can fire the 45 Colts which in that gun is extreeeeeeemly smooth. If i want to go to Africa and hunt a Cape Buffalo at 110 yrds i just pop in a CorBon 360 grain penetrator in 454 and i don't kneed to load a 45 Colt hot which would still only be about 68% of the 454 Casull. Between the Ruger SRH in 454 Casull and the S&W in 460 and 500 the Thompson Contender should be pretty much obsolete, probably why S&W bought them out.:smt023


----------



## NMpops

I shoot nine >38 Specials for every .357 round I shoot. I own more .357s than ..38s but .38 is much more useful


----------



## dondavis3

+1 NMpops

:smt082


----------



## wjh2657

I own four .38 Special revolvers and three .357 Mag revolvers. The .357s have had less than 50 rounds of .357 through them and literally thousands of .38 Special through them. I may be CCWing any one of them, but it will always be stoked with .38 Special ammo. No it isn't the most powerful, but it is controllable and durn accurate!


----------



## bayhawk2

I have the .44 Mag Taurus Tracker.I love to shoot this gun.Not very many times,
but it's power is awesome.


----------



## sig225

The always reliable and very concealable .38 special, of course ... :draw:
(how could .38 not be listed in poll) :smt107


----------



## Youngster

I'd say 38/357. Just curious, but why is there 45ACP in a revolver poll? :smt082


----------



## wjh2657

Youngster said:


> I'd say 38/357. Just curious, but why is there 45ACP in a revolver poll? :smt082


Smith and Wesson 25 (blue) and 625 (Stainless) are both popular revolvers and they are chambered for the .45 ACP.


----------



## Youngster

wjh2657 said:


> Smith and Wesson 25 (blue) and 625 (Stainless) are both popular revolvers and they are chambered for the .45 ACP.


Thanks for the clarification. Sorry, new to handguns!


----------



## dondavis3

+1 youngster

No problem - we all were "new" at one time or another .

It's just been longer for some of us than others.


----------



## Scorpion8

.357 Magnum, so I can shoot .38 Specials all day long and load it with .357's when I need it. A hard choice between that and .22LR because there's nothing that is as much fun as a brick of .22LRs and a six gun and bag of tin cans.


----------



## gschnarr

Love the 44 Special. Big slow bullet that will do anything you need it to do and is easy to shoot. I reload so ammo cost is not a factor.


----------



## Coldfire

Same sentiment as many others--the only revolver I own is a .357 (and yup, I usually use it to shoot .38's)


----------



## ozzy

What no .40 S&W..........


----------



## hideit

like how many revolvers come in .40 cal.!


----------



## Packard

Most popular? or favorite?

My understanding is that .38 is the best selling caliber of ammo in the USA. It used to be the best selling ammo in the world, but I don't know if that still holds as there are a lot of 9mm guns out there.

But for revolvers I'm pretty sure that it is the .38.

(It's not my favorite, though.)


----------



## wjh2657

The J-Frame is the most popular size for a carry revolver. In that particular size the .38 Special in +P about maxes out the effective power vs handling ability. I own and have fired .357 Magnum J-Frames but they are not conducive to follow up shots. In fact they are pretty much the same as holding an exploding grenade in your hand! A lot of Macho types are going to cut me down for that remark as being a real p***y but I see many of them on the range and they fire .38 Specials out of those "pocket rockets" at the range. I don't understand where they think they are going to get of 3-5 COM in a 5" circle out of their .357 Mags in a real fight when they can't do it on the range. IMHO .38 +P is top end for a real small revolver. 

I can do it with .357 in my 2 1/2" barreled 686 all day, but it is way too big for effective CCW in dress clothes. If there were to be a competitor it would be the .44 Special (i.e. CA Bulldogs) but . good 38 +P rounds exceed that cartridge's RSP in all tests, so little gain.


----------



## 870ShellShucker

357 Magnum by a long shot, because of the 38 Special "dual capability". Most fun might be 22LR though.


----------



## mastersmith70

I carry and shoot the Ruger GP100 357 I rebuilt it 2 years ago.


----------



## Survivor

I have owned four revolvers in my lifetime; all of a different caliber, and all Rugers. The first was a SP101 in 9mm, the second was a Vaquero in .44mag, number three was another SP101 in the new .327 federal mag, and my current revolver is one I have been wanting for a very long time - a GP100 3" barrel with the factory grips in .357mag. I have been foolish in that I traded one for another in an effort to find the right one. In hindsight they all were the right one and I wish I had them all back. So, in reference to the original post...I prefer the GP100 in .357mag. Putting it in my hand is like putting on my favorite old pair of slippers, it's a very comfortable fit. :smt023


----------



## bullet1234

I have more (4) 38/357 than the others,,, by sheer count it would win.


----------



## sgms

Most of my revolvers are .38/.357(mostly because I have a weak spot for S&W J and K frame revolvers) But I also have and shoot revolvers in .22, .32, .38 S&W, .41, .44 spl. and mag., .45 acp, and 45 colt. I think I just love shooting revolvers (though simi-autos are always in the mix to)


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

I'm fine with .38 Specials.


----------



## Cat

I get in to .40 & 10mm the most..The 380 38S 357,Them three are just a easyer to handle. So they make a nice day on the range.


----------



## wjh2657

.40 and 10MM are not _revolver_ calibers, although there have been revolvers made that chamber the 10MM. I know of no revolver that chambers .40 S&W. The .38-40 has almost exactly the same ballistics as a .40 S&W, but there are no modern revolvers made for .38-40.


----------



## Charlie

S&W has the model 610 in the N frame that chambers both 10mm and .40 S&W. Not sure if they are still cataloging it. I saw a Taurus add the other day that showed a .40 S&W in a small revolver.


----------



## wjh2657

My bad. Forgot .40 S&W is just a 10MM"short"!


----------



## wjh2657

Charlie said:


> S&W has the model 610 in the N frame that chambers both 10mm and .40 S&W. Not sure if they are still cataloging it. I saw a Taurus add the other day that showed a .40 S&W in a small revolver.


Model 610 no longer catalogued in general catalogue. Taurus makes model 405 revolver in .40 S&W.


----------



## Mr.Bluster

wjh2657 said:


> The J-Frame is the most popular size for a carry revolver. In that particular size the .38 Special in +P about maxes out the effective power vs handling ability. I own and have fired .357 Magnum J-Frames but they are not conducive to follow up shots. In fact they are pretty much the same as holding an exploding grenade in your hand!


That's why a .327 is a great load -- 4.55 foot-pounds of recoil and 138K power compared to 13.95 ft/lbs and 192k power in a .357. Problem with .327 is availability. Ratio of kickback to power greatly favors .327 fed mag. Problem with the .327 is there's not a lot of it and you gotta pay for it.


----------



## nightwalker

I've got a 4" Rossi 357 and find it is not hard to conceal with a vertical shoulder holster and/or a Bianchi paddle holster. Of course i'm kind of big, too. 6ft and 230 lbs.


----------



## Charliefox

I am a big fan of the .38 Special; it's a very versatile caliber for just about every activity!


----------



## lazytl

I voted "Other" because I think the .38 Special needs its own classification, and also, the revolver I have that is most fun to shoot is a .22WMR.


----------



## EricS

I would have to say ruger .45 also.


----------



## 870ShellShucker

> I know of no revolver that chambers .40 S&W.


The Charter Arms Pit Bull is a currently available 5 shot revolver in .40S&W.

I almost bought one, but decided on a 1911R1 instead.


----------



## aarondhgraham

*Where was .38 Special?*

That's my favorite revolver cartridge.

Aarond

.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

Why is .38 Special not listed? I smell a fix!


----------



## AirForceShooter

For me .38 spl.

For the wife .327 Mag

AFS


----------



## 45

I have a model 66 .357 Magnum 4 inch barrell it my back up gun in case my 1911 jams it my favroite revolver of all time it a shame S&W don't make it any more :smt071


----------



## berettabone

I just made a trade for a 686-4, so, .357 it is..............would have been anyway...


----------



## oldranger53

I vote for a 5 shot .44SPL like the Charter Arms Bulldog. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## papahawk

I voted for the .41Mag. No preticular reason, it is just my favorite


----------



## Easy_CZ

The "most popular" revolver round is .38 Special, by far, IMO. My personal favorite is .38 Special and .357 Magnum.


----------



## skullfr

The .357 is my fav just for the ability to use either round.It is the most versatile of all revolvers and both calibers are very capable SD rounds.


----------



## TnPapa

Like the 327 federal magnum.


----------



## chessail77

.357=versatility


----------



## mashley707

357


----------



## bassjam04

.357 for me too.Ive gone through a few revolvers and since landing on the Smith 686,havent found anything I like better.I toyed with a .44 a bit,as well as as a couple others.But I always come back to .357


----------



## Easy_CZ

Deleted.


----------



## QuickDrawMcGraw

38/357* .. more so' 38*

~ Joe


----------



## Younguy

That S&W 686 .357 really IS a fun piece to shoot. I've got mine only 2 months ago and it has a 6 inch barrel. Consistantly putting all 6 in an 8 inch circle @ 35 ft with .38 special Gun Show Reloads in SA and I've only been shooting 6 months and only got this revolver to the range 3 times. 50-100 rounds a trip, it's fun. That long barrel pays off. Great for mountain hiking as well, but remember your bells for the bears. Give them a chance to avoid you. 

There really isnt anything else in between the .38 and the .22 in a revolver is there? Except for maybe that Taurus 905 in 9mm with moon clips, right ? I am still new at this. Even reloads cost more tham the 9mm I put through my 92FS. Always looking for a way to stretch the range money. Already have an SR22 but I'm looking for another wheel gun to play with.


----------



## Younguy

870ShellShucker said:


> The Charter Arms Pit Bull is a currently available 5 shot revolver in .40S&W.
> 
> I almost bought one, but decided on a 1911R1 instead.


I just went to Charter Arms, thanks for the direction. They also have the pitbull in 9mm. $475 a pop though.


----------



## berettatoter

The lowly and simple .38 Special is mine.


----------



## RB60

Gonna blame this bias on "Dear Old Dad"...the .45 Long Colt. The .38 Special comes in 2nd.
My first revolver was a S&W K .22, given to me (by dad) on my 13th. birthday, which I still have and cherish.
Dad had (it's mine now) a .45 Colt Buntline, which was by far his favorite, then his K .38 (I occasionally shoot both).
My first handgun purchase (at 18 yrs.old) was a Ruger Blackhawk .45 / .45 ACP convertible (I often shoot this one).
Next to the Buntline, the Blackhawk is the favorite of all my handguns.


----------



## BowerR64

Ford Truck said:


> I've got an old Ruger Blackhawk .45 convertible. When I want .44 Magnum performance, I shoot a .44 Magnum.


I just ordered a blackhawk convertable, i had a super blackhawk and the 44 mag here is just over $40. a box!

So now with this blackhawk i can shoot 38, 38+p 357 mag and now the 9mm with the moon clips! I cant wait to get it

I prefer the 357 mag or 9mm you just cant beat $14. a box for 9mm well i guess $8. for 100 rounds of CCI mini mags.


----------



## gandog56

.357 Mag. I like how you can practice shooting it with .38 Special ammo, which is much cheaper.

Of course that is also true for my .44 Magnum, by practicing with .44 Special or .44 Russian ammo, and my .454 Casull, which also shoots .45 colt ammo.


----------



## cwl1862

Well if your refering to most popular as it applies to sales it would be 38 Spl followed very closly by the 357 Mag. and then there's the 22LR that out sells everything else combined.


----------



## BigCityChief

I like the .45 ACP round in a nice S&W N-Frame.


----------



## shouldazagged

I've owned three .357's, a Taurus and two Rugers, but can no longer handle Magnum recoil well due to severe arthritis. I'm perfectly comfortable with +P .38 Special--carry it daily in a Smith 640 and have a Model 10-5 as one of my house guns.

I'm baffled as to why the useful and time-tested .38 Special was relegated to "Other".


----------



## buddy_boy

.357 wouldn't need all 6 rounds to drop someone. But it sure is nice to know they're there. :smt033


----------



## rigrat

38/357 , more 38 though the 357 loaded to around 1100 fps is a sweet shooter.


----------



## Donn

cavemandog said:


> Should Be On The List


I don't get out much, but I've never seen a revolver chambered for 40 S&W.


----------



## Donn

hideit said:


> yea i know but i doubt if there are very many 38spls sold
> why limit your ammo choices and resale value


Disagree. My LGS can't keep S&W J frames or Ruger SP101's in the showcase. They're gone usually the same day they come in.


----------



## dondavis3

I bought 2 different .38's last year. 

S&W 64-5 - 38 Special - 4” Barrel 
S&W 64-6 - 38 Special - 2” Barrel 

Retired Security company side arms.

I like 'em both.

:smt1099


----------



## Gruesome

I voted .41 mag, just to be contrary. If it were available in something other than a Taurus or a Blackhawk I might actually pursue it.


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci

I find it interesting that the .357 is the overwhelming choice in this poll. It dwarfs all other calibers in terms of popularity for a favorite revolver caliber. 

I love the .357 magnum as it was the first gun I ever bought on my own (a Dan Wesson .357 mag with 6" barrel!) and my most admired revolver caliber 36 years later. Versatile and still relevant as well as potent and desirable and it is not just my opinion.

VooDoo


----------



## OldManMontgomery

My revolver favorite is .44 Special. It will do pretty much anything needful for a handgun. 

I am rather fond of .357 Magnum, .44 Magnum and .38 Special as well. I like redundancy in mechanical devices and overlapping fields of use.


----------



## Kensterfly

How can you have a revolver poll and not include .38?


----------



## dondavis3

Kensterfly said:


> How can you have a revolver poll and not include .38?


Amen


----------



## cobra6

got to go with the 38 +P in my 2" Taurus 85 ultra lite


----------



## TomcatPC

I'll have to say .38 S&W Special Cartridge, but I also like the .38 S&W/.38 Colt New Police Cartridge as well...
Mark


----------



## Spike12

I own four 357s right now. I've had two 44mags and shot others. Too much drama for me at this stage.

I must be getting old (now there's a thought!), if I need that much power I'll carry a long gun and take care of my hands.


----------



## TomcatPC

I see I'm not the only person here who Served in a Fighter Squadron! Sorry for getting off topic LOL. Just to keep this on topic...I also like the .32 Colt New Police Cartridge.
Mark


----------



## hillman

.44 S&W Special in my .44 Mag revolver is nice.


----------



## gunguy

.357 for sure. Sometimes for carry or around the house I use 38 Special +P hollow point loads, with a bit less recoil. 
Out in the woods hunting, I always load 357 hollow points. :smt1099

-----
*NRA Member*

The Second Amendment is our constitutional Right...embrace it, PROTECT it, and never take it for granted


----------



## Ratpacker

The most number of killed beings in this country were shot with a 44.40 (pistol & rifle) combination.
That means a .40 cal. using 44 gr.of black powder. 960 fps. or slower.. Kind'a tha opposite numerical designation used for rifle cartridges.
So.... 200 gr. was the most common bullet weight. 
Thats when folks shot a lot more running & breathing game, and two legged varmints... the bullets were largely hand cast soft lead. No hollowpoints. 
¡ Self acclaimed ballisticians and closet scientists... should look at what worked ! When you are sticking with a good combo, you have to draw into the equation... those riflemen & pistoleros hit their mark. 
They shot, & practiced.. good shooting , for their survival... not paying omage to fads & manufacturers.
I can load a .41 mag. down a bit , if I care to.... like a 44.40. I LIKE IT IN MAGNUM FORM. ★★★ It still gets the job done.


----------



## jeager106

I voted .357 for all the reasons stated already.
It's versitile. Loads from target .38 wadcutters, to full bore magnums, easy to load for,
can take game as large whitetails, will put down 2 legged varmints, is accurate, ammo widely
available, and probably enough gun for the average handgunner.
Ken Waters in his book Pet Loads says it's the most versitile handgun round.


----------



## shooter69

You didn't mention 45LC. That's my favorite.


----------



## borris

45 acp Thunder Ranch 4" It's All you Need For The 2 Legged Critters :smt1099


----------



## Goldwing

.44 Mag. Handy for Whitetail, bear, wolves and I just love Clint Eastwood movies. "Feel lucky punk? Well do ya?"
Goldwing


----------



## PT111Pro

38spec/357 mag


----------



## Donn

Ideal revolver round? How about the 41mag. More push-em-up than a 357mag, not as ill-mannered as a 44mag.


----------



## gandog56

cwl1862 said:


> Well if your refering to most popular as it applies to sales it would be 38 Spl followed very closly by the 357 Mag. and then there's the 22LR that out sells everything else combined.


Me personally, I just don't see the need for a .38 special when I can fire that cartridge out of my .357 Mag. I guess if you're looking for the lightest weight carry gun, though I would STILL use a .357 Mag snubbie for that.


----------



## CW

.22 WMR or .327.

yea, there's bound to be one in the crowd.


Maybe someone already caught it, but shouldn't 45acp be 45 Colt Long - as in revolver?


----------



## bushrat

I have to say that my all-time favorite caliber for it's versatility in reloading, target shooting, and home defense is the .357 mag, as well as its ability to handle .38 specials. :smt023


----------



## TINCANBANDIT

.44 Magnum, all day


----------



## Bob Wright

Ratpacker said:


> The most number of killed beings in this country were shot with a 44.40 (pistol & rifle) combination.
> That means a .40 cal. using 44 gr.of black powder. 960 fps. or slower.. Kind'a tha opposite numerical designation used for rifle cartridges.
> So.... 200 gr. was the most common bullet weight.


Beg to differ with you, the .44-40 IS a .44 caliber (nominal) originally known as the .44 W.C.F. Original bores were .427" but most now go .429 so .44 Special/Magnum bullets can be used. The .44-40 took the same powder charge as the original 40 gr. blackpowder charge as the .45 Colt. Some old cartridge boxes identify as the .44-40-200.

Don't know how the tales got started about the powder charge preceeding the caliber, but the .45 Colt, .44-40, and .38-40 all originally had the 40 gr. powder charge in the black powder days.

Bob Wright


----------



## ZenShot

I prefer 32 H&R mag It works well for lightweight snubs


----------



## Montogo

I shoot the S&W 629 with 6" barrel, 44 mag. taken deer at 40 to 70 yards with open sites carry it for 15 years hunting, last year I shot my 
deer with a 40 s&w Glock at 45 yards with open sites one round. Both get the job done for me.


----------



## 1911crazy

Donn said:


> Ideal revolver round? How about the 41mag. More push-em-up than a 357mag, not as ill-mannered as a 44mag.


I feel if we had the Internet at the time the 41mag was being first offered the popularity of the 41mag would be different.
I think the 41mag is becoming more popular even today. It's more accurate, a flatter shooter, has more penetration over the 44mag. I like them both. But the s&w m58 is growing on me.


----------



## Donn

cavemandog said:


> Should Be On The List


How many 40 s&w revolvers do you own?


----------



## AZdave

CW said:


> .22 WMR or .327.


I got a Ruger single six in 22 WMR. If it doesn't kill them it'll deafen them for sure. But I would prefer a larger round for "IDEAL".


----------



## lovtruth

I had to vote "other" because I did not see a 38spl choice. I like it mostly because that's what my fav revolver shoots. The 5 shot Mod 36 S&W with a 3" barrel. A pair of those with pink grips in a cross draw or drop holster even better.


----------



## dereckbc

I am ole school and still have a 357 magnum, and just buying my first Semi-Automatic. Unfortunately technology has antiquated revolvers. The 357 magnum revolver was king at one time in Law Enforcement. Today is a relic. I use mine as Home Defense and a side arm when hunting to finish off a kill if needed.


----------



## Freethought

Depends on the location , in Bear country .44 mag , non bear locales .357 mag. I have other chamberings of course but those two are the most versatile.


----------



## dereckbc

Another Landslide winner, the 357 mag. Add up all the others and they are still a distant 2nd place. No contest.


----------



## boatdoc173

bought 2 rugers--gp 100 6" and gp100match champion--both shoot .357 mag and .38 special-- whichever is available and cheapest. My wife is great with these revolvers. I need t work on that!


----------



## Oldman11

I shoot a lot of .45 acp as my favorite with the .480 ruger and .45 colt not far behind


----------

